# Graduate research paper on RV Industry



## Marie Cunningham (Nov 5, 2011)

Dear RVers, I am currently touring North America in a Class A Motorhome for one year while I complete my Masters Degree and my thesis research project will focus on the RV industry.  There is very little approved, peer-reviewed research in this area and I'm looking forward to making a valuable contribution with input from people who use this fabulous travel method to see the world.  I would really appreciate hearing from RVers, no names /email addresses needed, about the issues and concerns that face RVers while travelling as well as some of the great benefits (drawbacks as well) that this method of travel brings to your lives.  Issues could include demographics (families that like travelling this way), flexibility, cost, destination access, club benefits/drawbacks, campground amenities, city planning/welcoming of the RV traveller, servicing your journey with modern campgrounds and mechanics available for breakdowns, campground hospitality and events, RV differences and what appeals to you about different types (i.e. tents, motorhomes, trailers, fifth-wheels, campvans, etc.).  
You can be brief or long-winded.  I appreciate any and all feedback and focus on RV concerns.  Specifically, if you had a researcher at your disposal, what area of the RV industry would you like to see targeted for research? What questions would you like answered? What would improve your RV journey? What entities could we approach to make this travel method a better one?
Looking forward to hearing from any and all.  Have a great week.  I'm currently in Washington DC, warm, New England weather and colour. 
My sincerest thanks,
Marie Cunningham:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 6, 2011)

Marie, other than for your Masters, what is the purpose of this research? Why do "we" need more research?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 8, 2011)

I saw a similar post over at the Heartland RV Forum. Different poster but same content!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 9, 2011)

Her post seems like we're a bunch of monkeys needing someone to discover us.


----------



## erniee (Nov 10, 2011)

what areas would I like to see researched-- why I only get 5mpg with my detroit diesel 8v92-- its only pushing 44,000 pounds


----------



## JasonBellJr (Nov 12, 2011)

Regarding the replies to the OP

While I just started to learn about the RV world a couple weeks ago by purchasing a couple on-line books and joining this forum, each book doesn't cover everything, and it appears a lot of information is outdated, especially when it comes to technology. 

My one-and-only post on this forum, had others respond wanting to know the answer to the same question that I was asking - where to start?

So, am I missing something here? If your too experienced to help this girl then don't say anything at all. The OP didn't ask for smart comments. I for one, would like to read what she writes.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 12, 2011)

In case you didn't read the "OP" post, the "OP" didn't offer to write  anything. She was only wanting to "mine" our experience for her own  benefit. Didn't even have the courtesy to come back and respond.

Perhaps you should wait to comment when you're a little more experienced with what comes and goes here on the forum. When you asked your "one-and-only" question, you got plenty of welcoming responses from other "experienced" members.


----------



## JasonBellJr (Nov 12, 2011)

TexasClodhopper;75134 said:
			
		

> In case you didn't read the "OP" post, the "OP" didn't offer to write  anything. She was only wanting to "mine" our experience for her own  benefit. Didn't even have the courtesy to come back and respond.
> 
> Perhaps you should wait to comment when you're a little more experienced with what comes and goes here on the forum. When you asked your "one-and-only" question, you got plenty of welcoming responses from other "experienced" members.



-----------------------------
I did read the OP. The OP said she is doing research for her Thesis and is asking for help...that's what this forum is for. If you feel that you are so experienced and want to keep your experience a secret, then go for it, but don't make smart-ass comments about others.

A thesis is a document submitted in support of candidature for an academic degree or professional qualification presenting the author's research and findings. I said I would like to read her research.

Regarding her not coming back and commenting on what you said...if I received comments like you made, I wouldn't respond either.

I came to this forum to learn - but you said "Perhaps you should wait to comment when you're a little more experienced with what comes and goes here on the forum" - WHAT - how does one learn anything with that kind of attitude.

So today I learned about "what comes and goes"...and I clearly see what needs to go.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear that ... we'll miss you.


----------



## JasonBellJr (Nov 13, 2011)

Marie, in your research I suggest you touch on what to do when you encounter an "RV Know-It-All" with an bad attitude.


----------



## Pancanbob (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, Jason
I'm kind of a neutral party here... 
But, A lot of people log on ask for information or something, and you take your time to answer them...... Then you never hear from them again, no thank you or even  a go to (^&** .. from them.
I guess this happens on all the different forums...
Now Marie could be a legitimate student or not.. no way to know...
But I do find it interesting... that she has not once responded to anything here, and this is her first and ONLY time on here... 
It is like when you hold the door open for a stranger in a public place, and they walk thru it as thro you were their servant... and you think to yourself why did I brother to be nice
Just my Humble opinion
Have a good day


----------



## JasonBellJr (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey Pancanbob,

Thank you for taking the time to make a comment. 

This is not my first time using forums - I do a lot of extended leisure traveling outside the US and most of that is on cruise ships...sometimes up to seven months each year.

 Marie joined just 8 days ago, maybe she's not a 20 something like I assumed (just because she's in college) and doesn't check email everyday. Or she is a 20 something and got scared off by the comments.

Why would someone take the time to create an account and then post all of that for nothing? The comments on here find her guilty of being a fraud and no one even knows. Is this something that happens on this forum on a regular basis?

 If someone has been around so long and doesn't want to deal with new comers, skip past the post...god knows I stay far away of anyone that's "on vacation" and I only want to be around professional international travelers.

If no one asked you to hold the door open, don't expect a thank-you...I'm not going to hold it open even if you ask and say thank you...those days are long gone...and a good example of that is the comments made on this thread.

I'm going back to reading RETIRE TO AN RV, my third book and the best so far...the book has answered the questions I couldn't find here.

By the way I have sailed through the Panama Canal several times. Because of your history with it, I'm sure you would be interested in the construction taking place if you haven't already seen it.

Have a good day

Jason


----------



## Pancanbob (Nov 13, 2011)

You know Jason
I really don't know how to answer you....

Your words "god knows I stay far away of anyone that's "on vacation" and I only want to be around professional international travelers.

Most of the people here are NOT "professional international travelers",  I ask ... "Why are you here?"

Your words "I'm not going to hold it open even if you ask and say thank you...those days are long gone...and a good example of that is the comments made on this thread."
again I ask "Why are here?" ... ....

For me.... it is to help people...., I like passing on my limited knowledge.

and you are right I shouldn't expect someone to say "Thank you" when it was something "They" did not asked of you... I guess I was raised differently from you, I was taught to say Please, Thank you, Your welcome, and so on, by my Mother and Father,  just as I taught my Kids to do the same! To me... Not to do so is rude, and shows poor family values. JMHO

I was also taught to give my seat on the bus to someone old,, and still do it even if I'm now 60+, and hold the elevator door....
I saw something on the internet a few weeks ago... about how to recognize an "Old Geezers" they are the ones that stand up for the National Anthem, Place their hand on the heart, they are the ones holding the door, saying Thank you ,,,, and so on, I guess I'm an "Old Geezers"

As for Marie ... I don't know why someone would post something... but I do know she has not log on to even check the Forum from the time she first posted... when you view her profile it show last "log on" ... she could have view it with out logging on ... for that I can't say for sure ...  For me I think I would have check back in 8 days.... if it was important to her
If she is doing her Master's Degree Thesis,,, she should be mature enough to answer herself...  


As for Panama, yes, I spent many years working for the "Panama Canal Company" and later for the "ACP" and return there several times a year.
You too have a good


----------



## try2findus (Nov 17, 2011)

WHAT???  Sorry Jason~you WON'T win this one.  

We have been on this forum long enough to recognize SPAMMERS and unfortunately the poster appeared to all of us "know-it-alls" as spam.  

You are welcomed to answer the poster but I think Tex called it correctly.  Whether she is/was a spammer is not the point.  We learn by experience and don't need to be analyzed in a thesis.


----------



## JasonBellJr (Nov 17, 2011)

Spammer or not, the point is - didn't your mother teach you...if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all?

This is a good example why the rest of the world hates Americans.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 17, 2011)

It is pretty obvious that Jason has been watching this to see if anyone continuned to post.  It is too bad this thread took this direction, but Jason, we respect Tex's opinion on here and he is a valued member.  He is pretty sharp at catching spammers and since this one appears to be a "one post wonder", he is correct again.....blunt but correct.  

As far as "the rest of the world hates Americans", WHY they hate us is our freedoms which include FREEDOM OF SPEACH.  That is what we have here....  If you want to continue to argue, you can be a "six post wonder" as far as I am concerned.  IF you want to take the time to get to know us, you are welcome to join right in.  I hope you do, I would like to hear about the Panama Canal, but really did not know why it was brought up.  Maybe I missed something....


----------



## JasonBellJr (Nov 17, 2011)

Tex is a jerk and no one should support his bad attitude...and now that he has trapped and caught a spammer, was she turned over to the RVUSA police? What will happen to her next?

As far as the rest of the world goes, and I've been around it several times...most of Europe and the UK have much more "Freedom of Speech" then we do. They also enjoy a much healthier lifestyle, better education, health care and infrastructure without the attitude, except toward American's. If you spent time outside the US, you would be disappointed to learn that we are not the best and continue to fall even lower...and it's not just 3-4 countries that are better then we are.

This thread would have been dead after the first post if it wasn't for the dude from Texas...it's time to end it


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Mister, I think you've shown your true colors now. Perhaps you would be happier in one of those other "best" countries?


----------



## JasonBellJr (Nov 17, 2011)

ahhh - the usual uneducated response

I've always shown "my true colors" - I even use my real name here and don't make fun of other people

myself and a couple other million American's would love to move to a better country if the United States didn't trap it's citizens by not allowing you to take all your money with you.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 17, 2011)

Have a good trip.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Where do you want to go, I will buy you a one way ticket just to get the hell out of this great country.You said you have been around the world a few times. well pick a place, all you have to do is give up your citizenship of the USA. If you hate the USA so much, take me up

Tex is a great man, with lots of respect on this forum, and a friend of mine. Like I said,  Don't like  it here get out and stay out. Want to call me, here my # BR455 -I812, my name is hollis.

As you can see I am a veteran and will take you on. been to jail once and not afraid to go back. I love this country and hate people who take TRY to take our freedom away from people who fought for it. I can only say you are a very slanted liberat


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 17, 2011)

Hollis, he aint worth it.  Take your cell # down.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 17, 2011)

He may not be,, but I can't sit idle and let him talk about this country or a friend.  I fought for this country and lot of my friends died for it.


----------



## try2findus (Nov 18, 2011)

Ken, you are right.  Tex, you are also right.  Hollis, you are SO, SO right!  :applause:

 OK, I am done!


----------



## Shadow (Nov 18, 2011)

Just don't give him the time of day anymore. Think we still have the ignore feature!   Hollis nailed it and Ken says it all in his signature!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2011)

JasonBellJr;75208 said:
			
		

> ahhh - the usual uneducated response myself and a couple other million American's would love to move to a better country if the United States didn't trap it's citizens by not allowing you to take all your money with you.



This statement eludes me! Please educate me as to how the U.S. will not allow one to take their money where ever they choose to go!


----------



## Pancanbob (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi, Hollis 
Ken right... "He aint worth it"

I would ask WHY... do people risk their lives' trying to get into this country?, if it is so bad? 

JasonBellJr if you don't want to be in country the PLEASE go :applause: , and no one will ask you how much money you are taking with you... just go

Ken.. this is so true... 

When you Argue with an Idiot, they Drag you down to their level, and Beat you with Experience!


----------



## erniee (Nov 20, 2011)

pancanbob;75231 said:
			
		

> hi, hollis
> ken right... "he aint worth it"
> 
> i would ask why... Do people risk their lives' trying to get into this country?, if it is so bad?
> ...


--amen!!!!!!!!


----------



## anamarie (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow... i have become addicted to this site, reading massive amounts of threads and posts, in an attempt to familiarize myself with this lifestyle. This was my first negative experience on this site (it wasnt coming from the regulars), i thought it might be interesting to see the outcome, of an intelligent, well informed research paper. But instead... it was just a sad example of a misguided mind, poorly attempting to make others "drink his kool-aid"... i was not impressed by the propaganda. I was very much impressed with the way everyone "circled up... to defend thier own" ... thats good stuff there:triumphant:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

well anamarie looks like u will fit in well with us ,, u have the sense of humor it takes ,, and also u have the negativity when needed ,, welcome ,, and post away :excitement::applause:


----------



## big bilko (Jan 30, 2012)

Moving overseas

[/COLOR]





			
				JasonBellJr;75208 said:
			
		

> ahhh - the usual uneducated response
> 
> I've always shown "my true colors" - I even use my real name here and don't make fun of other people
> 
> myself and a couple other million American's would love to move to a better country if the United States didn't trap it's citizens by not allowing you to take all your money with you.



Do us all a favour and next trip through the Panama Canal Jump in.No one wants to hear of all your overseas adventures. Are you trying to impress.I am not American and as such I am not biased. Conclusion  YOU ARE A DICK HEAD.Regards  BIG BILKO.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 30, 2012)

Please folks, let this one drop....the last thing I want to see is Jason back...I bet he has just been watching and waiting to see if anyone would say anything else..


----------

